# leona



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

are those all yours?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

at one time or another


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*









what kinda camera you use to get this shot?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

panoramic


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

nice, i dont remember that car
you must have owned that for the two weeks i was in dubai


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

ya alot went down that week. i sold the oil rig that same day i bought this


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

oh thats where you got that extra cash for the other enzo?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

well acutally i had my daughter steal that one


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

thats pimp


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

i'm off to class... but i'll be backkk. and by class i mean "how drill oil" class which i teach


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

haha im not gonna be able to make my biological engineering class im supposed to teach tonight
i have a seminar to go to http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

i have a biowarfare lecture to teach tonight too


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

well ill catch you later tonight, hopefully ill be done with my conference call by then


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

cool.. peac mang


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

i got done early and blew off my conference call, who needs another million?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

i hate that class


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

i blew the clutch today


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

need me to come over tomorrow and give you a hand changing it?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: leona (gtivr6dub)*

nah i think i'll just drive the 911


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

i thought we were doing the turbo upgrade on that thing sunday?


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: leona (jetta98k2)*

chaqueteros mentales!


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

Will they ever come to the US?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (ae0652)*

i hope so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

